

Plagiarism: Reprints PG's 'The Equity Equation' with new name and no link back to source! - drm237
http://thegies.typepad.com/runtosurvive/2007/08/the-executive-e.html
This guy reprints Paul Graham's 'The Equity Equation' but changes the name to 'The Executive Equation' and doesn't cite the source except by leaving a few links point back to paulgraham.com.<p>Is it just me, or is this not blatant plagiarism...
======
pg
It's funny that his tag line is "leading through innovation."

------
far33d
His phone number is up there. Maybe someone should kindly tell him that
plagiarism isn't very innovative.

------
rms
Who would hire a tech consultant with an AOL email address?

~~~
jkush
What's wrong with AOL? It's the internet isn't it?

~~~
rms
Nothing is inherently wrong with AOL. But there is something wrong about a
tech consultant with an AOL email address.

~~~
jkush
Heh. I had hoped the saracasm in my comment was evident. Apparently not!

------
benhoyt
Complete with original footnotes. :-)

~~~
wyday
The footnote links in the article leads back to
<http://www.paulgraham.com/equity.html> . They don't even know how to steal
content correctly.

------
sbraford
lulz. Let's see him try and apply to YC now too. =)

